# SX-3, Browning Silver & Gold



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

How do you clean the gas valve?

My X-3 has been acting up while shooting light trap loads. This is the only part I haven't totally cleaned


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I contacted Browning/Winchester today. They told my to spray Automotive type brake/parts cleaner on and in it. Flush it clean, allow to dry and lube.

They also told me that I need to shoot better quality shells.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

I just spray a cleaner, CLP, let it soak for a while, brush the heavier stuff and I have an air compressor in my garage to blow it all off. I use a light coating of RemOil with the teflon to finish it up. I do have to mention that I have run federal loads as light as 7/8 oz. in my 3.5" and haven't had a problem shooting clays yet. This weekend we had 2-SX3's and 1-SBEII shooting clays, we each had the 100 rd. value pack, 1 1/8 oz. The SX3's had zero problems and the SBEII had several from feeding, cycling and a shell that ended up loading, stuck between the mag port and chamber, flipped around backwards. The SBEII shooter also loved the DuraTouch coating, the swing weight and feel on the SX3. I'd say we may have found one to switch to the Darkside.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I was using the 100pk Winchester target load or something like that. My X-3 did all the stuff your SBE-II did. My wife's Silver didn't miss once. I know there close to being the same gun, but everytime I shoot the Silver, then have mine act up, there might be another Silver in the Cabinet and not an X-3. That would be hard to do. And both of these guns are 3", supposed to shoot everything.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I think I found my problem. I took the gas valve out of the Silver and it rattles, like everything is clean and free. I took the valve out of my X-3 and no rattle. Cleaned it really well with brake clean, blew it dry and now it rattles. I don't remember it ever rattling. Can't wait to shoot it and see if it helped.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

I really hope freeing up your gas valve fixed the problem, I have been shooting SX2's and SX3's as long as they have been in production.I have never experienced any of the problems you are having and the way they are produced I can't see how you could end up with a "lemon". As I mentioned before, the Silver is a nice looking, feeling gun and without taking it apart it looks to have the bolt of the SX2/SX3 and the rounded end cap, it has the profile of a B-80 I used to own.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the silver has performed flawlessly, and I agree it is a smooth swinging, balanced good. It's a beautiful gun, I almost hate to take it in the field.

My X-3 on the other hand feels good, handles well, is balanced perfect, but doesn't like the shells I was using. I have not shot it since the last post when I cleaned the valve.

The triggers on these 2 guns are amazing, smooth, crisp, light, just the way I like em. If the X-3 acts up next time it will be gone, and I will own a Silver.

They sure look alot alike, but on the inside the Silver has a few minor changes. I think for the better.


----------

